# Begonia?



## Llama (Dec 18, 2011)

Found this plant for cheap at a local store, it was unlabeled but I assume it's some type of begonia. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah, that is a Rex begonia. Not really suitable for our vivariums (they need humidity and air circulation).

You have an east window?


----------



## tropfrog (Sep 6, 2018)

Groundhog said:


> Yeah, that is a Rex begonia. Not really suitable for our vivariums (they need humidity and air circulation).
> 
> You have an east window?


What do you mean? Humidity and air circulation is what I have in my tank. Why are they not suitable for a dart frog tank? Am I doing anything wrong?

BR
Magnus


----------



## Llama (Dec 18, 2011)

Groundhog said:


> Yeah, that is a Rex begonia. Not really suitable for our vivariums (they need humidity and air circulation).
> 
> You have an east window?


Thanks for the Id! But I'm also a little confused on the 'not suitable for our vivariums' part. I already have begonias (albiet different types than this one) thriving in my tanks. Are rexes especially fickle or am I missing something?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Put that one on a windowsill and get some species begonias for your viv. There are some pretty cool ones you can get online.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I've grown similar Rex begonia in some of my vivs, but they got rather large, and ended up shading a lot of the smaller foliage.


----------

